# need help with getting leds for my light



## MAC29 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have not found any good sights to get bulk leds if anyone knows a good site. I have a background in electronics I work for a hometheater/ integrader so I know how to wire the light I just can't see what the led looks like before I order them and was wondering if any one has bought any online it is for a fish only tank but would like to get a 50/50 look to the tank any suggestions would help. I was about to grab a 10 pack of cheep flashlights and desolder them and remount them to a board but would like to find bulk leds that have a good colour.

Thanks
Mat


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

Just about anything you need to know about DIY LED:
Designing and Building a LED Fixture


----------

